# Wireless IP security cameras for goat watching??



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

We're looking at getting a couple of them wireless security cameras(the ones you can check remotely from your phone or another pc) so we can keep an eye on the house-really the goats ...anybody have any?? if so what brand and give us your opinion on them please.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

heres a members link to one! I think its a great idea, and also pretty cool!
http://www.goatslive.com/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my husband wants to do this if we get our house. Curious how others have done so as well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We keep looking at them too but haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I too have been thinking of something like this.. Mostly for kidding season.. In my kidding stalls so we can see without having to go out quite as often... But I keep buying goats and haven't had the $ to actually but the cameras... LOL! Hopefully by next fall I'll have some


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

fd123 said:


> heres a members link to one! I think its a great idea, and also pretty cool!
> http://www.goatslive.com/


Thanks for the link back 

My cameras are not wireless however. Since you need to run power to the camera anyway, I opted for wired cameras. They are more robust and a heck of a lot less expensive. I just ran regular cable TV cable out to the goat pen and into my office, where I then distribute the video signals around my house and the internet via a computer.

I'm happy to help anyone who would like to do the same. Our system is a bit more complicated than most people would need, but here's a video of our setup for those interested:


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I REALLY would like one of these too! I have been wanting to look into it and pick one to put on my Christmas list......


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Has anyone tried the motorola baby monitors that you can download an app for?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a Foscam 18918w. It took a while for me to figure out how to get it wireless but once I got it everything is easy. It has night vision, sound and you can speak into it from your computer and talk to the goats or people in the barn. I have some recordings of it on my Livestream HERE if you want to check out the picture quality. My "barn" is about 200-300 feet from my house and it is a metal building. I wasn't so sure if I was going to get it to work at first but I hooked it up and it connected right off the bat. I use my computer screen to see everything and have a duel monitoring system by hooking my laptop up to another computer screen and splitting the image so I can still use it. My current phone does not have the software to see it on there but an iPhone would if you have one.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I can understand a baby monitor during kidding season, but I don't see the point of a wireless camera. To me it's easier to just go out and check them. Looks like there would be too many nuances missed during kidding season using a camera and what would be the point of checking on them if you're not home? So you can flip out and raise your blood pressure if something was wrong that you couldn't do anything about anyway? I guess I'm missing something.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

xymenah said:


> I have a Foscam 18918w. It took a while for me to figure out how to get it wireless but once I got it everything is easy. It has night vision, sound and you can speak into it from your computer and talk to the goats or people in the barn.


My experience is similar to Xymenah. I have a HooToo, which I think is a similar camera. I had a heck of a time programming my router and computer to get the whole thing to work wireless, but it was so worth it. The camera was only like $50. I ended up buying an aftermarket antenna for the router. I'm about 300 feet away too and it was right at the limit of the range, but with the antenna it works great. The thing I love the best about this camera is the remote control. You can move the camera from your computer. They used to always lay where I couldn't see them before with my stationary camera. One camera can monitor two or more kidding stall since you can move the camera. I wouldn't be caught dead without a camera during kidding season.


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

We got a regular home security camera and mounted it in the kidding pens this past spring. We can view it from a laptop or our Iphones. We got it at Best Buy and the system will accept up to 4 or 6 cameras. From the laptop you can zoom in and out. 

This past spring we left for a meeting and 45 mins later I looked at my phone and saw we had two new babies! Needless to say we flew home! 

For all the other mommas we were able to monitor from the house at night and judge when we needed to go out to be with them. 

So far I like the system. I don't know the brand name but it was the only indoor/outdoor security camera at Best Buy.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

JanetM said:


> We're looking at getting a couple of them wireless security cameras(the ones you can check remotely from your phone or another pc) so we can keep an eye on the house-really the goats ...anybody have any?? if so what brand and give us your opinion on them please.


I know it is possible to access from your phone, but I never figured it out. I could get it on my phone when I was at home, but of course that is not the point. You might want to make sure you are set up for that better than I am if it's the whole reason for you buying the camera. I probably just wasn't programming something right.


----------



## Casslen (Aug 27, 2013)

xymenah said:


> I have a Foscam 18918w. It took a while for me to figure out how to get it wireless but once I got it everything is easy. It has night vision, sound and you can speak into it from your computer and talk to the goats or people in the barn. I have some recordings of it on my Livestream HERE if you want to check out the picture quality. My "barn" is about 200-300 feet from my house and it is a metal building. I wasn't so sure if I was going to get it to work at first but I hooked it up and it connected right off the bat. I use my computer screen to see everything and have a duel monitoring system by hooking my laptop up to another computer screen and splitting the image so I can still use it. My current phone does not have the software to see it on there but an iPhone would if you have one.


I'm a Foscam staff. it just take you one minute to set wireless, any questions you can require live help from our official site.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Casslen said:


> I'm a Foscam staff. it just take you one minute to set wireless, any questions you can require live help from our official site.


I dont mean to be rude Casslen, but do you own goats? I really dont think it is appropriate to get on this forum just to endorse your product.


----------



## bbergherm (Aug 27, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I can understand a baby monitor during kidding season, but I don't see the point of a wireless camera. To me it's easier to just go out and check them. Looks like there would be too many nuances missed during kidding season using a camera and what would be the point of checking on them if you're not home? So you can flip out and raise your blood pressure if something was wrong that you couldn't do anything about anyway? I guess I'm missing something.


Hello,
To me the wireless camera/ monitor would be more for the middle of the night. When it's 2 o'clock in the morning and you don't want to change into barn clothes again if you don't need to  also, there have been times for me that I may have gone to the neighbors house because I ran out of something and come home 30 min. later to find something wrong. Some does get nervous with people around during labor and will even postpone themselves if you are around, so with the camera you can make sure everyone stays relaxed and still know exactly what is going on or if you need to assist.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

bbergherm said:


> Some does get nervous with people around during labor and will even postpone themselves if you are around, so with the camera you can make sure everyone stays relaxed and still know exactly what is going on or if you need to assist.


I've found this to be true as well. Any chance you can post some pictures of your awesome goats, Bailey?


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree with Bailey on the middle of the night thing. Some other points to add are if you work a full time job and have family looking after them. My sister is a stay at home mom and can watch my girls when I can't. Alerts me if something happens and gives me a chance to check the camera and get out of work early and get home to assist if needed. Plus for me it isn't that the does get nervous when I'm around, it's that every time I go in they think it's time to eat so even if I'm there for 30 minutes I might not see anything because they are focused on me. But if I stare at the cameras for 30 minutes I see them acting natural and notice differences much sooner. Have been doing it that way for a couple years and for most of my does I can give the 12-24 hour warning by watching their behavior change while watching the camera. From 4:30am to 11 pm they are either under constant surveillance by someone or at least checked every 15 minutes using the cameras. In the middle of the night the volume is turned all the way up on the monitor and it wakes me if anything starts happening. Would not even consider going without video or audio at this point.


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

We have ordered one and I cant wait for it to get here...for me its just to make me feel more secure since I do have an away from home job and our busy season is coming up which means overtime...but at least with my job if I check the cameras and something seems off I can take time to come home & check or call and have my dad check for me.

Honestly I would rather know ahead of time instead of being surprised even if it is bad.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

bbergherm said:


> Hello,
> To me the wireless camera/ monitor would be more for the middle of the night. When it's 2 o'clock in the morning and you don't want to change into barn clothes again if you don't need to  also, there have been times for me that I may have gone to the neighbors house because I ran out of something and come home 30 min. later to find something wrong. Some does get nervous with people around during labor and will even postpone themselves if you are around, so with the camera you can make sure everyone stays relaxed and still know exactly what is going on or if you need to assist.


...and also if I am not home and I see something going wrong I can.... go home! If I see something going wrong i can let my boss know, have one of my coworkers cover for me and head home in a half hour.... or I can not know anything is wrong, get home 6 hours later, and have dead goats on my hands. I can also have my friend who lives two miles away keep an eye on the cam and head over to assist if I can't get home. My husband can keep an eye on them from his work, which is closer than mine, as well. Those are the reasons *I* want kidding stall cams. If I were home all the time I wouldn't bother with a camera and might just go with a baby monitor or something. But in my case cameras make all kinds of sense to me.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

bbergherm said:


> Hello,
> To me the wireless camera/ monitor would be more for the middle of the night. When it's 2 o'clock in the morning and you don't want to change into barn clothes again if you don't need to  also, there have been times for me that I may have gone to the neighbors house because I ran out of something and come home 30 min. later to find something wrong. Some does get nervous with people around during labor and will even postpone themselves if you are around, so with the camera you can make sure everyone stays relaxed and still know exactly what is going on or if you need to assist.


Ok, that makes sense. Thank you!  I don't have the problem with nervous does so much because my set-up is such that I can hide around the corner and peek around the corner. Vapor lights and/or heat lamps provide more than enough lighting to see what is going on. I am not one who can set an alarm, so I just don't go to bed until I'm sure everyone is good for the night.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NWIndianaBoers said:


> I agree with Bailey on the middle of the night thing. Some other points to add are if you work a full time job and have family looking after them. My sister is a stay at home mom and can watch my girls when I can't. Alerts me if something happens and gives me a chance to check the camera and get out of work early and get home to assist if needed. Plus for me it isn't that the does get nervous when I'm around, it's that every time I go in they think it's time to eat so even if I'm there for 30 minutes I might not see anything because they are focused on me. But if I stare at the cameras for 30 minutes I see them acting natural and notice differences much sooner. Have been doing it that way for a couple years and for most of my does I can give the 12-24 hour warning by watching their behavior change while watching the camera. From 4:30am to 11 pm they are either under constant surveillance by someone or at least checked every 15 minutes using the cameras. In the middle of the night the volume is turned all the way up on the monitor and it wakes me if anything starts happening. Would not even consider going without video or audio at this point.


Now that makes perfect sense to me. Thank you!


----------

